# Off Bike > Ankündigungen und Fragen zum Board >  Posts weg?

## Bergabradfahrer

Hi,in meinem Kontrollzentrum waren alle Threads zu denen ich was geschrieben habe abonniert(keine Ahnung warum),also hab ich alle Abonnements gelöscht und jetzt taucht kein Post von mir mehr in der "Neue Posts"-Liste auf.Sind meine ganzen Posts jetzt gelöscht und nur ich kann sie noch sehen oder was ist los?

Könnt ihr meine alten Posts noch sehen?

Meiki

----------


## Poison :)

können wir  :Twisted:  
edit: zb. "ich will ja nicht stressen" u. "forumstreffen 06" ...

----------


## Bergabradfahrer

die Posts hab ich aber nach dem Löschen der Abo-Liste geschrieben

----------


## Mtb-Flo

> Hi,in meinem Kontrollzentrum waren alle Threads zu denen ich was geschrieben habe abonniert(keine Ahnung warum),also hab ich alle Abonnements gelöscht und jetzt taucht kein Post von mir mehr in der "Neue Posts"-Liste auf.Sind meine ganzen Posts jetzt gelöscht und nur ich kann sie noch sehen oder was ist los?
> 
> Könnt ihr meine alten Posts noch sehen?
> 
> Meiki


Die werden automatisch aboniert wennst es so eigestellt hast im Kontrollzenrum.
Sind im Forum alle mit Häckchen versehen.

----------


## noox

das abonniert bedeutet nur, dass du Mails bekommst, wenn jemand auf den Thread antwortet. Je nach Einstellung werden Threads, auf die du antwortest automatisch abonniert. 

Könnte natürlich sein, dass Threads, von denen du das Abonnement gelöscht hast, nicht mehr automatisch bei einer Antwort abonniert werden.

----------


## cyberuhu

Ist es möglich alle Abonnoments auf einmal zu löschen? Habe dazu leider keinen Button od. zumindest die Funktion "alle markieren" im Kontrollzentrum gefunden. Suche ergab leider auch kein Ergebnis.
Grund: möchte nicht unbedingt alle 11 Seiten Abo´s händisch löschen.

----------


## Mtb-Flo

> Ist es möglich alle Abonnoments auf einmal zu löschen? Habe dazu leider keinen Button od. zumindest die Funktion "alle markieren" im Kontrollzentrum gefunden. Suche ergab leider auch kein Ergebnis.
> Grund: möchte nicht unbedingt alle 11 Seiten Abo´s händisch löschen.


Wenn du im Kontrollzentrum auf "Abonnements anzeigen" gehs siehst du oberhalb der Liste mit den Threads die Ordnerverwaltung. Dort ist ein Link "Empty Current Folder". Über diesen sollte es gehen. Habs jetzt aber selbst nicht probiert, da ich dies ja nicht bezwecken will.

----------


## noox

So wie es Flo beschrieben hat, müsste es gehen.

Außerdem gibt es in jedem Benachrichtigungs-Mail ganz unten einen Link mit der Beschreibung: "Um ALLE Threads abzubestellen, klicke bitte auf diesen Link:" Mit diesen müsste es auch gehen.

----------


## Mtb-Flo

> So wie es Flo beschrieben hat, müsste es gehen.
> 
> Außerdem gibt es in jedem Benachrichtigungs-Mail ganz unten einen Link mit der Beschreibung: "Um ALLE Threads abzubestellen, klicke bitte auf diesen Link:" Mit diesen müsste es auch gehen.


Dort kommt man allerdings auf die gleiche Seite, wie wenn man in der Kontrollzentrum-Startseite, bei "Aktualisierte, abonnierte Threads" rechts auf "Alle abonnierten Threads anzeigen" klickt. Dann muss man wieder alle Threads einzeln anklicken um sie zu löschen.
Beide Links, die im Mail und die im Kontrollzentrum, folgen nämlich der gleichen URL.

----------


## noox

Ich hab's jetzt getestet. "Empty Current Folder" funktioniert leider nicht.

Aber was geht:
Darunter ist die Liste der abonnierten Threads. Hier in die erste Checkbox oben rechts (Neben "Benachrichtigung") klicken. Dann sind alle Threads der aktuellen Seite markiert. Dann nach unten Scrollen. Hier gibt es eine Auswahlbox neben "Ausgewählte Threads". Dort "Löschen" auswählen und Los. Muss man aber dann leider für jede Seite extra machen.  Bei mir wären es 70 Seiten. Allerdings kommen auf ältere Threads natürlich selten Antworten und damit Benachrichtigungen.

----------


## Mtb-Flo

> Ich hab's jetzt getestet. "Empty Current Folder" funktioniert leider nicht. ...


Danke für die Info. Was verursacht der Klick auf den Link?




> ...Aber was geht:
> Darunter ist die Liste der abonnierten Threads. Hier in die erste Checkbox oben rechts (Neben "Benachrichtigung") klicken. Dann sind alle Threads der aktuellen Seite markiert.....


Ist mir noch gar nicht aufgefallen. Das kommt dann aber eh dem nahe was cyberuhu gesucht hat.




> ....zumindest die Funktion "alle markieren" im Kontrollzentrum gefunden.

----------


## noox

"Empty Current Folder" -> Forums-Fehlerseite, dass es nicht funktioniert hat. Abonnements sind noch da.  :Frown:

----------


## cyberuhu

> "Empty Current Folder" -> Forums-Fehlerseite, dass es nicht funktioniert hat. Abonnements sind noch da.


 :Smile:  genau:
Ungültige Angabe: Ordner
Wenn du einem normalen, gültigen Link im  Forum gefolgt bist, wende dich bitte an  den Webmaster.

Danke, trotzdem für die Hilfe. Ich warte einfach solange bis die Funktion repariert ist bzw. lösch ich die 10 Seiten einfach manuell, das geht schon.

----------


## noox

10 Seiten geht doch, oder? Oder du löscht bei jedem mail, das du bekommst genau dieses Abonnement, dann werden's auch schnell weniger  :Wink: 

Weil reparieren werde ich das nicht.

----------


## grunzl

https://www.downhill-board.com/subsc...er=desc&page=1

damit werden alle abos auf einer seite angezeigt

----------


## cyberuhu

> Weil reparieren werde ich das nicht.


 he, geh hoit ned immer nur Schifahren... roboti, roboti!  :Big Grin: 




> https://www.downhill-board.com/subsc...er=desc&page=1
> 
> damit werden alle abos auf einer seite angezeigt


 alles mit 4 Mausklicks erledigt - danach hab ich gesucht, danke!

----------


## Red

Bei mir waren auch alle Threads abonniert, in denen ich seit 2008 was geschrieben habe.
Ohne den thread hätte ich das garnicht gemerkt.
In den Einstellungen kann man das ändern, dass nichts mehr automatisch abonniert wird.

----------

